# Stock CD changer questions B14 Double din



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey guys, I've been wondering what cd changer/wiring I would need in order to add on the factory cd changer, and which changer to get... I went to the nissan dealer and they were stumped. I told them I had an extra socket in the back of the changer and buttons assigned for the changer... and all they could bring up is this 6 inch piece of wire with a few connectors on it... Help! Pics to see what I have...




















It would be the white socket to the bottom right...

If it needs to be moved to specific Sentra, Pulsar, NX, B14 200SX section, move it there, I only thought that this would be appropriate here seeing as the HU is probably interchangeble between diff nissans...  

thanks guys!


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

try these guys: http://www.adelcom.net/USA-SPEC_CD.htm 
Website says to call them for specific makes and models.


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

wow cool, thanks man!


----------

